# 64Gb Ram installed- 48Gb showing up



## darthyo (Nov 24, 2017)

So I have 64 Gb ram installed, I have tried every possible combination of RAM and ruled out the possibility of hardware. I had a new motherboard sent to me, and that did not fix it as well. All windows settings and systems show 48Gb installed. However a 3rd party software tells me I have 64Gb installed. Soo basically my 64Gb is installed and "working" but windows is not properly showing it. I am quite familiar with Tech, so all the basics -and advanced, ways to fix it have been tried. My motherboard supports well over 200Gb of Ram so thats not the problem, and 64Bit windows as well. I need some pro level help here. Thanks inj advanced.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

lots of entries in google search suggest that it is a common problem to do with timing settings
https://www.google.co.uk/search?new...-ab..0.2.139...33i21k1j33i160k1.0.JL481oLW-LE

definitely don't overclock with that much memory


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you provide a detailed description of your motherboard and the memory modules in it, it'll make it easier for the hardware experts here to help you.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

